
The 12 Days of Christmas: the story behind the holiday’s most annoying carol - aaronbrethorst
http://www.vox.com/2015/12/25/10661878/12-days-of-christmas-explained
======
desireco42
I was convinced it was a drinking song :), essentially everything with
counting and repetitive I associate with drinking for some reason. But it
isn't.

